

Google math love - heelhook
https://www.google.com/search?q=(sqrt(cos(x))*cos(200+x)%2Bsqrt(abs(x))-0.7)*(4-x*x)%5E0.01%2C+sqrt(9-x%5E2)%2C+-sqrt(9-x%5E2)+from+-4.5+to+4.5

======
mrb
A tad more pleasing shape:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=(sqrt(cos(x))*cos(200*x)%2Bs...](https://www.google.com/search?q=\(sqrt\(cos\(x\)\)*cos\(200*x\)%2Bsqrt\(abs\(x\)\)-0.7\)*\(4-x*x\)%5E0.2042%2C+from+-4.5+to+4.5)

